# Feldbuskoppler in Codesys



## Beck (28 September 2012)

Hallo Codesys-Profis,

Anfängerfrage: Wie binde ich einen Wago-Feldbuskoppler (wie 750-342) in Codesys ein?
Unter Ressourcen->Steuerungskonfiguration lege ich ja meinen Feldbuscontroller an. Dort kann ich aber weder den Koppler parallel noch untergeordnet dazuhängen.

Oder sind dann plötzlich alle I/O hinter dem Koppler nur noch als Modbus-Variablen in Codesys abgebildet und die eigentliche Hardware gar nicht mehr "sichtbar"? 

Legt man alle Klemmen, die am Feldbuskoppler hängen, in Codesys in der Steuerungskonfiguration so an, als würden sie direkt am Controller hängen?

Vielen Dank,

Beck


----------



## bastian c (29 September 2012)

Moin,
ein feldbuskoppler wie der 750-342 ist ein gerät welches nicht programiert werden kann. es ist halt nur ein koppler und kein controller!

die koppler (egal ob modbus tcp oder modbus rtu oder andere protokolle) stellen immer nur ein abbild der ein- und ausgänge bereit welches man mit dem entsprechenden protokoll auslesen kann.

wie die daten bereitgestellt werden kann man am besten dem handbuch entnehmen: http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_manu/coupler_controller/m07500342_00000000_0de.pdf

für eine kommunikationsverbindung zwischen controller und koppler (ich nehme an das is das was du letztlich machen möchtest) hilft dir dieser anwendungshinweis vieleicht weiter:
http://www.wago.com/wagoweb_china/public/app_note/a3000/a300003d.pdf


gruß bastian


----------



## Beck (29 September 2012)

Hallo Bastian,

die beiden von Dir zitierten Dokumente kenne ich und haben mich genau zu meinem Posting gebracht.
Nach diesen beiden Dokumenten kann ich die I/Os hinter dem Feldbuskoppler nicht mehr so schön integriert in CodeSys konfigurieren und ansprechen. Das geht dann nur noch über Modbus-Adressen, die ich selbst den Klemmen zuordnen muss.

Leider ist es dann doch mehr als nur ein Koppler, der zwei Teile eines Klemmbusses transparent über irgendein Protokoll (hier Modbus) koppelt (so wäre meine Wunschvorstellung). Eine Klemme, die ich an die andere Seite der Topologie (also weg vom Controller, hinter den Koppler) verlagere, verschwindet als Klemme mit ihren Eigenschaften aus Codesys und wird nur noch über Modbus-Speicheradressen angesprochen.

So wird z.B. Sonderklemmen (RS485, KNX) hinter einen Koppler hängen zu einer Bitschupserei auf Modbusebene anstatt der Verwendung von vorhandenen Bausteinen. Oder habe ich da etwas noch nicht richtig verstanden? (Bitte jetzt nicht ausweichen, indem die Sinnhaftigkeit der Verlagerung einer KNX-Klemme in eine Unterverteilung angezweifelt wird. Gründe kann es geben. Vor allem habe ich aber ein prägnantes Beispiel gesucht, dass die Konsequenzen der Unterschiede in der Architektur/Topologie aufzeigt.)

Habe ich etwas übersehen oder zwingt einen der Einsatz von Kopplern tatsächlich, wieder einen Schritt weiter vorne anzufangen?

Danke,
Beck


----------



## bastian c (1 Oktober 2012)

Moin,

du liegst richtig mit der aussage, dass man die I/O's am koppler nicht so in codesys nutzen kann wie als wenn sie am controller hängen.

noch ein hinweis vieleicht zu den modbus adressen, der koppler bzw die reihenfolge der klemmen am koppler gibt die adressen vor, d.h. man hat da ausser man steckt die karten in einer anderen reihenfolge keinen einfluss auf die adressierung.

ob die KNX sonderklemmen überhaupt am koppler angesteuert werden können müsste man noch prüfen, da sie im handbuch der 750-342 nicht gelistet sind!

für den einsatz wie du ihn dir vorstellst, gäbe es vieleicht ein paar alternativen.

die eine wäre mit dieser klemmenbus verlängerung von wago zu arbeiten. maximale distanz zwischen controller und verlängerung beträgt aber nur 5m.
hier mal das datenblatt der klemme
http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_dat/d07500628_00000000_0de.pdf

eine andere möglichkeit wäre direkt zwei controller zu nutzen und dann über netzwerkvariablen die daten zwischen den controllern hin und her zu schieben.

noch eine andere möglichkeit die ich aber selber noch nicht probiert habe und wo ich auch nicht ganz genau die möglichkeiten kenne wäre mit dem controllern und kopplern von phoenix zu arbeiten.

meines wissens besteht dort die möglichkeit die koppler als untergeordnete elemente des gesamt systems zu betrachten, inwieweit dann aber die sonderklemmen benutzt werden können weiß ich leider nicht.

gruß bastian


----------



## Nost (4 Oktober 2012)

CAN Bus Koppler können auch relativ einfach in Codesys eingebunden werden. Hier brauch mal auch keine extra Kommunikationsbausteine.


----------

